# Crayfish and snails?



## markot

I have a small crayfish about 8cm long tail to head excluding claws in a 20 liter aquarium. Will be upgrading to 30 liter nano cube soon. 

In the store where I bought the crayfish I was told this species won't grow more than maybe 10-12cm and that I can keep snails in the same tank without a problem. I have also learned that people in fish stores don't always know what they are talking about. 

So I hope to get some information from someone with actual crayfish experience here if it would be OK to have crayfish and snails.

Tank feels kinda empty with only crayfish inside and I want to get him some tank mates.


----------



## WaterPanda

i think it depends on the breed of snail honestly. what type of snail were you looking at getting?


----------



## markot

Actually I was thinking yellow apple snail for a start, but it would be awesome to have a few different snails in the tank if possible.


----------



## WaterPanda

ya i have a yellow apple snail aka golden mystery snail. but i have yet to try crayfish in there with it so idk myself all i know is that they prefer decaying material or plants they are not vicious like assassin snails but they will eat other snails some times just know sure about crayfish


----------



## Aeten

I've heard that snails and crayfish hate each other but will tolerate the others presence, just make sure you provide enough food for both so they don't fight.

Specifically heard many examples of people keeping apple snails and crayfish together without problems.


----------

